# Need Help Identifying an Old Rough Cut Mower



## rokyholler (Aug 23, 2013)

The stump jumper finally let go on it and I have no idea where to start looking for a replacement stump jumper. Any help is greatly appreciated.

http://imgur.com/a/Ef4lt#qNWDxVt


----------



## jhgky448 (May 4, 2013)

get all measurements www.agrisupplyom .com should fix you up reasonable have a good day


----------



## tcreeley (Jan 2, 2012)

Is that the stump jumper sitting loose on the top of the mower? A welder should be able to patch it and get it back on for you.


----------



## rokyholler (Aug 23, 2013)

I'll get in touch with them, thanks!
Yeh, part of it at least. I think the rest of it is still attached to the spline drive under there. Haven't flipped it over to look yet though.


----------

